# First Attempt at Getting Vertical :)



## WaxxyNuggets (Jan 4, 2012)

How's it going rollitup, decided to use christmas gift cards to create a small cabinet grow. This is a medicinal grow within legal limits in WA and I am awaiting some dank! On my first cloning experiment I took cuttings of my Casey Jones, Vortex, and Jilly bean clones I got in the Seattle area and to my surprise all 12 rooted! I am unsure of which clones are which but as they grow i will be able to differentiate the three (oops) I decided that the space would make for a good chance to get vertical with the new 400w.

I'm working with 12 party cups as we speak, the clones have been rooted for about a half week and will get a few more days before i have to flip (time constraints, and this was thrown together in a last stitch to grow some bud before lease ends).

Before the flip they will be transplanted into 2 gal air pots filled with roots organic soil and added perlite.

After girls begin to show a little hunger I will supplement nutrients with General Hydroponics' General Organics full line-up

This being my first vertical and third grow on my own, i'm open to all comments and suggestions. Help my ass out 

Not sure how to embed pictures so i'll use the attatchments function until I lurk around and find out hehe.

Happy toking rui, hope I spark some interest.


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Jan 4, 2012)

Forgot to mention that one of the clones is a Matanuska (SP?) Thunder Fuck from a friend who has been working with the strain for a while, can't wait to see how it comes out


----------



## tibberous (Jan 4, 2012)

At least for now, I'd set the cups on something. A 400 watt isn't much light, really get them in close and move them back as they get bigger. It's not something you HAVE to do, but it will speed things up a bit.


----------



## CallmeTex (Jan 4, 2012)

I second that tibberous, you should go ahead and transplant them to the 2 gals as well. Do you have an Hps bulb for flowering? Looking good Waaxy

Tex


----------



## Superman44108 (Jan 4, 2012)

def need bigger containers and like they already said closer to the light but other than that all looks well. happy growing and as always, stay smokey


----------



## Micobfsb (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi waxxy, I was wondering, what is that contraption that you have to set your light on? Did you buy it or make it? Also why did you chose to set your light like that as opposed to have it hanging?

Ive done two verticle grows before and have always had my bulbs hanging, what is everyones opinion as to hanging vs setting the light down like waxxy is doing? Which is best for you and why?


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Jan 4, 2012)

Dude tbh I didnt want to put any modifications to the house, as one more home improvement is really pushing the rental. I was waiting for some one would tell me that flipping the light the way I have done is inefficient. I Have a home inspection within the next two days, i found out this morning so the girls are getting moved for a minute. Had to take some other shit down as well... When they get back they'll be put up on something high. I dont want to transplant until I get my fan figured out and run it at 400 watts (currently on 75% due to high temps at 400 atm.) Hopefully the close radius for a quick second will compensateThey get to go under a 600 while the home inspection takes place, not vertical but they'll be kickin it .The light fixture was made by not using the reflector (horribly ghetto and why i decided vert in the first place...) and bending the metal around and bolting it to a 2x4 for easy movement I'll update when they're back and up on stilts.


----------



## hejdaman (Jan 11, 2012)

That´s the first time i´ve seen that kind of MH-lampfixture. I have thought about buying a similar one. Looking forward to seeing what it can do.


----------



## sourtrees (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice start man, good luck on the grow.


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Jan 15, 2012)

What up guys thanks for stopping in, Ladies are transplanted and looking good, will update with pics on the 18th before I flip.


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 15, 2012)

either lower your light or raise the plants once they get a little taller anyway. you want the bulb to be down inside the middle of the plants.


these are not my plants but you can see the idea to it.


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh my god

how is that possible hahah I must emulate! 1k in the middle liike that no heat problems no glass/!?! TONS OF AIR MOVEMENT

Ahhhh had to click link, but u can see a fan blowing up from the bottom.....GREAT


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 16, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> Oh my god
> 
> how is that possible hahah I must emulate! 1k in the middle liike that no heat problems no glass/!?! TONS OF AIR MOVEMENT
> 
> Ahhhh had to click link, but u can see a fan blowing up from the bottom.....GREAT


lol yeah i guess i should have posted this pic.

i did try this with a fan and some 400 watt hps. it worked great to move the heat away, but it also raised the temp of the whole room because the air movement distributed the heat throughout the room.


----------



## missnu (Jan 16, 2012)

I know I said once before in another post that it was the coolest thing I had ever seen, but I was wrong! This is the coolest! Wow!


----------



## missnu (Jan 16, 2012)

I really really want to do that! I have to have this!


----------



## missnu (Jan 16, 2012)

And I am using a MH for this whole grow because my HPS gets super hot---like unnaturally hot, and I just can't seem to keep it cool, (when I first decided this I was wishy washy on it--and kept worrying that it wouldn't turn out as well, so I tried the HPS again and right after it kicked on---it kicked back off but the middle piece was glowing red hot, I looked it up and the web said that meant it was dead--I took this as a sign and just put the MH back in and let it go, and everything looks great and just like it should for 4 weeks flower and it doesn't get anywhere as hot as the HPS...the MH heats up the room though...the HPS heated the area like everything was gonna burst into flames...and it was too bright...and I know what you are thinking a light can't be too bright...well it can be if opening your tent looks like someone sending up the bat signal...well that was my HPS rant, and my way to deal with the heat issue to make this wonder possible!


----------



## CallmeTex (Jan 17, 2012)

smoke and coke said:


> either lower your light or raise the plants once they get a little taller anyway. you want the bulb to be down inside the middle of the plants.
> 
> 
> I've got a very similar setup with my plants in the cages surrounding the 1000watter. Same principle.\
> ...


----------



## SFguy (Jan 17, 2012)

im jealous, i hwanna do a huge 8x8x8 vert room =)


----------



## LSDreamer (Jan 17, 2012)

Thinking the same thing, my current room would be nice for it, but, I think my next step is 4x 1000w air cooled hoods.


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Jan 20, 2012)

SFguy said:


> im jealous, i hwanna do a huge 8x8x8 vert room =)


Hell yeah man, just kinda getting my feet wet before I try something big scale. I'd like to invest in one of the tower air cooled hoods with 2 1k's... Put a fat wire screen around the circumference and pump in the co2...

These girls were flipped 12/12 as of today due to time constraints and this is the very last day I feel comfortable waiting... Will update with pics tomorrow.

Get to cut these girls' mommies in about 3 1/2 weeks as well, extremely stoked


----------



## knnthc93 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have been looking into going vertical. So do you just hang the bulb without a reflector. Hook it up the same way but just have it hanging down?


----------



## warrengjustice747 (Jan 20, 2012)

nice grow man. i figured id finally post something on here i've been checkin your thread out sense you started and thats real crafty and pretty im gonna get vertical on my next grow. awesome thread.


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Jan 22, 2012)

Found my camera guys, going to update on day 4 of 12/12 here in a few, Thanks for stopping in, all comments/questions are welcome!


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Jan 22, 2012)

Girls are starting to look good and sexy, a few mutant leaves hear and there but overall new growth looks good. This is my first time using amended soil (roots) and using just water for the first few weeks to establish roots kicks ass! decided to add the best pic (least blurry with my shakey ass hand ) I could get of a vortex bud 5 1/2 weeks into flowering.

Happy toking boys and girls.


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Jan 22, 2012)

knnthc93 said:


> I have been looking into going vertical. So do you just hang the bulb without a reflector. Hook it up the same way but just have it hanging down?


 Yep, most people buy a mogul that can be hung vertically and hang them from chains to make it symmetrical, i'm just a lazy bastard and decided to play bend the metal with what held my reflector in place.


----------



## Clown Baby (Jan 22, 2012)

waxxy, whats up with that piece of ducting over your light?
I'd think you'd have better heat control with the fan under the bulb blowing upwards


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Jan 22, 2012)

If i could find a fan, i would love to, but my odd bulb placement won't let me fit anything I've seen locally... the closet's temps are constant 72-76 when lights are on so i'm not stressing at this point i just don't want accumulated heat. Its an unused room that sees no ambient heat and its 30F outside.

I feel the bulb is keeping these ladies happy! I doubt the fan is doing anything but moving random air , I'm adding another 600w HPS horizontally when my other soil girls are done, it will have a cool tube with a vortex and controller, i'll staple the ducting as close as possible to the vertical burning MH and regulate temps and cool both lights.


----------



## OldGrowAddict (Jan 22, 2012)

WaxxyNuggets said:


> If i could find a fan, i would love to, but my odd bulb placement won't let me fit anything I've seen locally... the closet's temps are constant 72-76 when lights are on so i'm not stressing at this point i just don't want accumulated heat. Its an unused room that sees no ambient heat and its 30F outside.
> 
> I feel the bulb is keeping these ladies happy! I doubt the fan is doing anything but moving random air , I'm adding another 600w HPS horizontally when my other soil girls are done, it will have a cool tube with a vortex and controller, i'll staple the ducting as close as possible to the vertical burning MH and regulate temps and cool both lights.


What about a fan on the floor blowing upwards towards the bulb? (seen lots of folks do that in vertical grows).


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Jan 22, 2012)

I can't fit a fan under the bulb at its current height. I have been looking around town for a fan that will fit, but with perfect temps should i be stressing? The bulb will be hot as fuck when the plants get closer so i'm doing what I can atm. I'll be home in a bigger city next weekend, if two people commented on it i might as well do a more thorough search for the right sized fan...


----------



## missnu (Feb 6, 2012)

I would look on amazon or something...I have recently found that most local stores don't carry fans when it's cold outside...had never tried to buy a fan in winter before.


----------



## growman27 (Feb 8, 2012)

i Went to 3 different places to look for a fan and came to the same conclusion..... they don't sell anything but heater fans in the winter.lol


----------

